# What would you call the generations after Gen Z?



## Hitway (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, although I'm not sure how the generations was named (If X, then Y, then Z then by what I understand is that it's based on the English alphabet, correct me if I'm wrong)

Also, why is generation before Gen X called Baby Boomers?

I apologize if this is rather foolish, I'm not familiar with this kind of system, any input would be appreciated..


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Hitway said:


> Well, although I'm not sure how the generations was named (If X, then Y, then Z then by what I understand is that it's based on the English alphabet, correct me if I'm wrong)


So far as I can tell, the only reason the generation after X was named Y and the generation after Y was named Z is lack of imagination. Now that the alphabet has reached its end, people will have to come up with something new. 

Unless they want to wrap around to Generation A, but that would be taking laziness to new heights. 



> Also, why is generation before Gen X called Baby Boomers?


Because they were born in the years after World War II, when servicemen came home to a booming economy, got married and started popping out babies by the truckload.



> I apologize if this is rather foolish, I'm not familiar with this kind of system, any input would be appreciated..


Don't read too much into it. The names are mostly arbitrary.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Gen Å, duh. Swedish alphabet, yo.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Generation t-1000...


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Various names have been suggested:
Gen Tech
Gen Alpha
New Silent Generation
Post-Millennial

Depends where you think the cut off point is.
I tend to call them Gen Alpha though.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Gen Lost


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, I'd still wait to see how the times change before naming them, but if I have to go with a name now I'd call them something like Digits.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually I believe Gen Z denotes literally the last people to be born in the 20th century , thus they are Z.

Gen X was kind of an insult to a short generation of what were perceived to be "slackers" or uninvolved, independent young adults who were less civic minded than their parents or grandparents. Gen X though is typical of a Nomad generation, of self reliant, pragmatic people who tear down an old order. That's why X was less involved, and they attacked gender roles and other issues. The last Nomad generation was the Lost Generation from the 20s-30s. Nomad generations tend to be perceived by their elders as outsiders or lacking purpose within a system. 

Gen Y could be short for Y2K... it also comes between X and Z. Y is also known as Millenials for being the first generation to reach young adulthood around the turn of the millenium.

I really don't have a desire to label unborn babies or children in preschool.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Check On Beyond Zebra, by Dr. Seuss. He made up an entire alphabet after Z. Any one of those names could be used. They are more fun names than the previous generations.
(watching generation mouse running around the house quite happily and directly under the nose of the oblivious generation cat)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

popping out babies by the truckload, lol.



Mr. Demiurge said:


> So far as I can tell, the only reason the generation after X was named Y and the generation after Y was named Z is lack of imagination. Now that the alphabet has reached its end, people will have to come up with something new.
> 
> Unless they want to wrap around to Generation A, but that would be taking laziness to new heights.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I think we should name the next generation as Gen Alpha, because that's probably of what the mainstream will call it in the near future.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

I call them younglings.


----------

